# How to control GPU fan speeds??



## quasar923 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have both speedfan and riva turner installed.  rivaturner is so damn complicated i can not figure out how to control gpu fan speed with it.  and speed fan seems to have no way of controling fan speeds just veiwing the actual speeds.  I used to have a program that would show like cpu speed and other speeds and voltages, and it would also control the gpu fan speed but since i reinstalled windows i forget what it was called.  i would give anything to have that app back again.


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, if you still have riva tuner installed heres what you do:

1. Open up the main window via the tray icon or from startmenu

2. Make sure it detects the device/GPU and drivers properly

3. Under the "Target adapter", click the button next to the word "customize"

4. Then select the "Low level settings icon" which looks like a gpu card

5. You'll see different tabs.. Choose "Fan"

6. Then you'll see "Enable low-level fan control", which should be checked, if it asks for reboot or detect now, choose detect now.

7. Now you can raise or lower the fan speeds. (What I did was save fan profiles so that I could use it later for automatically changing fan speeds for the GPU, either make 1 or more profiles for the speeds that you desire)

8. After saving profiles click on "ok" to exit the setting window, and now were back on the main RvTuner Window

9. Time to set up the HW monitoring feature of RvTuner. Do this by clicking on the customize button as we did earlier. And select the icon with the magnifying glass on a chip.

10. The hardware monitoring window should show, it has different graphs of sorts.

11. Now activate it via clicking on the Red recording icon like button. 

12. Click on the setup button and we will now configure what Items you want it to show. Basically it's the setup for the HW Monitoring interface and if you want the values to be shown you could edit the settings there for font color and if you want them to show on the system tray.

13. After enabling the HW Monitoring tool, you can now close the window but don't stop the monitoring tool. We will now go to the "Launchers Tab" on the main riva tuner window.

14. Click on the green "+" button, to add your new launcher, then select regular item, next screen will show you which items you want to add. Specifically the fan profile, but 1st you have to name the launcher, EX: fan 75%, after naming the launcher the greyed out or disabled fields would now be active.

15. Tick the check box on "Associated Fan Profile", and then on the drop down menu select "low-level"

16. Now the dropdown for the fan profiles we made earlier are now selectable, choose the preferred fan speed you saved. Then click on the Ok button. 

(Repeat steps 14-16 if you have lots of fan profiles.)

17. After creating the launchers it's time to make them work via the Scheduler, go to that tab and then make a scheduling scheme via clicking the green "+".

18. A new window will appear and then you can edit the properties of the task name the task 1st. Then choose "item" from the drop down box beside "Launch", and then the name of the launcher item we made (so you won't confuse yourself just name the launchers with the speeds of the fan).

19.  Finally change the scheduling type via the drop down menu to "hardware monitoring range event", there you can see the data source on another drop down, and change it to "core temperature" and you can now set the range of temp on which the fan would speed up or slow down, or you can set it another way via using the Threshold and set a constant temp. (ex: gpu core 70c upward fan would run at 100% or vice versa for lower temps)

20. After setting this all up, make sure Rivatuner is on windows start up. also the hardware monitor should be enabled for this to take fully in effect.


Hope this helped, and if any1 sees flaws feel free to tell me , just tried to help this guide is from my experience in using Riva Tuner


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 4, 2008)

As nice as that all was Psycho lol I'd have to recommend using ATiTrayTools (ATT) and in the Hardware>Overclocking section, click the "Fan" tab tick "Include in Profile" and then select "Automatic depended on temperature". Proceed to fill in what you'd like for temps. Mines no HD series card, but my settings are in the attached pic.

To be fair, I think you actually need a profile first. To make it simple, if the clocks that are displayed in the Overclocking tab are what you game at, just save that as a profile. If you have 2D and 3D speeds like me, and ATT auto-switches for you, then I'll be happy to explain that for you (only 2 more steps and easy to do).


----------

